# جديدي آلة الخضار



## &امل& (16 يناير 2014)

جديدي آلة الخضار


*ودعي العناء والروتين في تقديم أطباقك 

الآن بطريقه سهله وآمنه أعملي مختلف الأصناف بطريقه رائعه ومميزه

هي صغيره وعملية وسهله في الإستخدام أقتنيها الآن 

























سعرها 
50 ريال فقط 


... للطلب ...

... البيانات المطلوبه ...
اسم المستلم 
المدينة / الدوله ( العنوان كامل )
رقم الجوال 
الإيميل
العدد المطلوب 
اللون المطلوب
النوعية المطلوبه

... لدفع المبلغ ...

البنك الأهلي التجاري
25762154000203

IBAN 
SA0410000025762154000203

مصرف الراجحي 
487608010275412

IBAN 
SA1280000487608010275412

... التوصيل ...

بعد وصول البضاعه إلينا من قبل الشركة

داخل المملكة 
زاجل أو رواحل
أو أي شركة أخرى من إختيار الزبون ( مع تحمل تكلفة الشحن )

خارج المملكة 
على البريد الممتاز أو أي شركة يختارها الزبون ( مع تحمل تكلفة الشحن )*​



 
__________________

انا من الرياض
للطلب ولمتابعة جميع منتجات المتجر كود:
www.mwify.com

على الجوال أوالواتس آب0505425949​


----------

